# Foods You Hate in One Form but Love in Another



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone mentioned something in another thread that made me think of this.  Is there a food that you hate in one form but love in another?  

For me it is peanuts.  I hate roasted peanuts.  I can tolerate peanuts in certain candies (like Snickers and toffee peanuts), and I can eat boiled peanuts (they taste like black-eyed peas to me), although they aren't my favorite.  But I LOVE peanut butter!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 1, 2008)

Peas, I can't stand to eat them out right. If their in something like my vegetable soup thats fine. And Baked beans, I have to have either potato salad or cole slaw with them on my fork or I won't eat them.
Oh and by the way Barbara L, I can't stand boiled peanuts either. I mean who wants to eat wet nuts anyway?


----------



## africhef (Oct 1, 2008)

Okra boiled and canned is a loogie, but pickled is nice and crisp, love peas just nothing out of a can


----------



## letscook (Oct 1, 2008)

love apples and tomatoes  but can't stand apple and tomato juice or apple cider
lima beans but like in soup (small quantities)


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Cabbage is OK, raw, but, mmmmmmmmm, give me cooked anyday and I am eating it all day long!!!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 1, 2008)

Corn - love corn on the cob hate corn kernals. Fresh or canned. Makes no difference.
Celery - hate the smell, the taste, the everything in its natural state but it is fine cooked in a soup or a dish base (provided it is cooked enough so it loses that smell!)
Plums - love em but I can't eat them stewed as it hurts my mouth. Don't know why.
Salmon - love it canned, smoked, gravalaxed, cerviched, sashimi-d, sushi-d, tartared - just don't cook it and serve it to me as a fillet.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 1, 2008)

I like corn on the cob but hate creamed corn.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 1, 2008)

Grapes - Wine


----------



## JMediger (Oct 1, 2008)

Hate liver -  Love braunsweiger (sp?)


----------



## jabbur (Oct 1, 2008)

My brother will have ketchup (Made with tomatoes), spaghetti, lasagne (made with tomatoe sauce),  chili (made with crushed tomatoes) but won't eat a raw tomato!  Me, I can't eat raw onions but anyway they are cooked or added to a recipe they are fine and in some cases even desired.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too with the cabbage, corn and liver.
Also, fresh strawberries only, and raisins. I'll eat raisins out of the box, but if I bite into a food and find them, especially the white ones, that's it, I'm done eating. Beans, any way shape or form, hate, hate, hate em, except kidneys in chili. But then they're so desicated you don't really taste just them.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 1, 2008)

Another tomato oddity here.  I don't really care for raw tomatoes, but love them cooked.

I'm flip-flopped on spinach.  I LOVE raw spinach.  However, if you open a can of the stuff upwind of me, I'll hurl within seconds.  Something about the smell of canned spinach just makes me sick.  Don't know why, and I've been like that all my life.


----------



## Constance (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm with jabbur on the onions...don't like raw, but love them cooked. 
And while I love pickles, I hate cucumbers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2008)

jabbur said:


> My brother will have ketchup (Made with tomatoes), spaghetti, lasagne (made with tomatoe sauce),  chili (made with crushed tomatoes) but won't eat a raw tomato!  Me, I can't eat raw onions but anyway they are cooked or added to a recipe they are fine and in some cases even desired.



Wow, jabbur - sub DH for brother and me for you, and that's what I was going to write!


----------



## deelady (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess for me you can say corn.....I love corn, but am not a big fan of eating it off the cobb! I will on occasion but get annoyed when the skins get stuck between your teeth!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 1, 2008)

I REFUSE to drink milk but i have it on my cereal. I HATE onions but LOVE onion rings with fry sauce.. I HATE tomatoes but LOVE salsa


----------



## pdswife (Oct 1, 2008)

cold slaw...or sourkrout (SP)... but loved steamed cabbage and stuffed cabbage is a favorite


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2008)

For me it is squid.  I absolutely love calamari, but I can not even swallow squid cooked any other way.  It is too rubbery and I literally gag on it.   But give me a full calamari dinner and I am in heaven!


----------



## homecook (Oct 1, 2008)

I gag at creamed corn but love corn on the cob and kernel corn.
I don't like liver but like braunschwieger (sp?).
All my fish has to be cooked, nothing raw.
I love lima  bean soup but not buttered lima beans as a side dish.
Fresh spinach in a salad, spinach dip but I won't eat cooked spinach.
I guess there is more than I thought.

Barb

Barb


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

I love to munch on cheese, all by itself...
but for some really odd reason I don't like it on cold sandwiches. Can't figure it out.

I like toasted sandwiches with browned melted cheese just fine...


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

jabbur said:


> My brother will have ketchup (Made with tomatoes), spaghetti, lasagne (made with tomatoe sauce), chili (made with crushed tomatoes) but won't eat a raw tomato! Me, I can't eat raw onions but anyway they are cooked or added to a recipe they are fine and in some cases even desired.


 
DH is the same wasy w/ tomato.... 
NO raw tomatoes....
not even large cooked ones... say if you put sliced tomato on a pizza or bruschetta.... he wont eat it. 
But I leave chunks in my spaghetti sauce and chili and he's fine with it.

I think that's even wierder than my cheese issue.


----------



## TanyaK (Oct 1, 2008)

I love tomatoes - raw and cooked - but can't stand tomato juice


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

I hate liver......no way shape or form that you can make it taste better..........I'm gagging as I'm posting this...........ugh............


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 1, 2008)

Peanut butter.  Hate crunchy, love creamy.

Nestle Quik ~ love it before it goes in to milk.  Can't stand it once it's actually in milk.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2008)

jabbur said:


> My brother will have ketchup (Made with tomatoes), spaghetti, lasagne (made with tomatoe sauce),  chili (made with crushed tomatoes) but won't eat a raw tomato!  Me, I can't eat raw onions but anyway they are cooked or added to a recipe they are fine and in some cases even desired.



I was allergic to all things tomato growing up and never developed a taste for ketchup.  I have outgrown the allergy but am not wild about ketchup, chili sauce, tomato soup out of a can, too much tomato sauce.  I do like fresh tomatoes though.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Peanut butter.  Hate crunchy, love creamy.
> 
> Nestle Quik ~ love it before it goes in to milk.  Can't stand it once it's actually in milk.



Callisto, do you eat it on ice cream or just squeeze the bottle in your mouth?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 1, 2008)

don't eat liver but love chicken livers


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 1, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Callisto, do you eat it on ice cream or just squeeze the bottle in your mouth?


I eat the powdered stuff on ice cream.  Don't like the liquid form at all.  I do eat spoonfuls of the powdered stuff.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been reading everyone's answers and thinking, but can't come up with anything I absolutely hate one way, but love prepared a different way.
I guess I either like something or I don't.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I eat the powdered stuff on ice cream. Don't like the liquid form at all. I do eat spoonfuls of the powdered stuff.


 
Not even Hershey's chocolate syrup, made right here in the center of PA somewhere? I love that stuff; on ice cream, in milk, straight up.....


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

Constance said:


> ...And while I love pickles, I hate cucumbers.


How could I forget that one?!  I am the same exact way.  



letscook said:


> love apples and tomatoes but can't stand apple and tomato juice or apple cider
> lima beans but like in soup (small quantities)


I'm kind of the opposite on the apples thing.  While I don't hate apples, I don't care that much for fresh apples or pears, but I love apple juice, apple pie, apple sauce, canned pears, etc.  I just don't like them much raw.

I like to pick the lima beans out of mixed vegetables and eat them one at a time, but I don't care much for just lima beans (unless they are in the form of ham and beans, where they are cooked a good long time and have that good bean broth).

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Not even Hershey's chocolate syrup, made right here in the center of PA somewhere? I love that stuff; on ice cream, in milk, straight up.....


Hershey's and Nestle Quik are two entirely different things, IMO.  I.E. ~ not all chocolate syrup is created equal.  Hershey's in the can is da bomb!!


----------



## Kuijt (Oct 1, 2008)

I hate tomato's but i love ketchup!!! 

and i'm not the only one i see


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Hershey's and Nestle Quik are two entirely different things, IMO. I.E. ~ not all chocolate syrup is created equal. *Hershey's in the can is da bomb*!!


 
Agreed. I've never let my taste buds stray when it comes to chocolate syrup , but the squeeze bottle rules.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine isn't so much a form but where it's places.  I like pickles but never ever on a sandwich or burger.  I like nuts but never on ice cream.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 1, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Mine isn't so much a form but where it's places. I like pickles but never ever on a sandwich or burger. I like nuts but never on ice cream.


 
I'm not alone!!!
Yay!!!!


----------



## miniman (Oct 1, 2008)

My son is another of the love ketchup but a nono for tomatoes most other ways.
DW will eat most meats but not on the bone so it is a no to chicken wings, legs, chops and other similar servings.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Agreed. I've never let my taste buds stray when it comes to chocolate syrup , but the squeeze bottle rules.


It's funny.  I never felt like the squeeze bottle stuff tasted as good as the canned.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, for ease of use anyway. I haven't had it out of a can in so long, I couldn't tell you if it tasted the same to me or different.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Mine isn't so much a form but where it's places. I like pickles but never ever on a sandwich or burger. I like nuts but never on ice cream.


My mom liked cake, and she liked ice cream, but she hated them together!  



pacanis said:


> Well, for ease of use anyway. I haven't had it out of a can in so long, I couldn't tell you if it tasted the same to me or different.


Hershey's HOT FUDGE in the can.  Nothing else compares!

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm with allen, fresh spinach, love. canned, ugh.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 1, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Hershey's HOT FUDGE in the can.  Nothing else compares!
> 
> Barbara


Yep.  That perfect blend of dark chocolate and SOMETHING else.  It's perfect.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Look and smell of a raw chunk of gorgonzola scares me and wouldn't put it in my mouth, but I love the flavour when it is melted into a sauce.

Fresh sardines cooked correctly are nice, but my stomach turns just at the look of sardines that come in a tin soaked in oil.

Anchovy fillets are fine, but the anchovy paste makes me blow chunks.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

canned spinach.......what torture...........my mother (and I think some of you saw my post) forced us to eat it.........god it was awful........I remember putting some on a piece of white bread and adding ketchup.... when my sister looked away the rest went on her plate....Mom never served it again.......we 3 girls just sad there staring at this awful green gunk.........I swore that I would NEVER force my children to eat something that they didn't like.......and I never have....I also never served canned veggies........


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 2, 2008)

You are right about canned vegetables, peas and asparaguses, love them fresh or even frozen, but god awful when they come out of a tin.

peeled tomato chunks and corn kernels are the only canned vegs I regularly use.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 2, 2008)

urmaniac13 said:


> Look and smell of a raw chunk of gorgonzola scares me and wouldn't put it in my mouth, but I love the flavour when it is melted into a sauce.


 
Hey urmaniac, what a pity!  Try a chunk of gorgonzola with pear, or some grapes.  You might become a convert yet!  One of my fave salads is gorgonzola, pear, arugula, and walnuts in a vinaigrette dressing.  Even Asian kids I've served this to love it!

To answer the OP's question, salmon.  While I love salmon smoked, I won't eat it cooked any other way.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanx for the suggestion Chops!!  Actually I really like the salad quite like the one you described, but with oodles of shaved aged pecorino romano (or better yet sardo) instead of gorgonzola.  By some people aged pecorino is also considered "stinky" (not by me though  ) so I can imagine gorgonzola could be a substitute.  I will try it when I feel bold enough!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 2, 2008)

Beef and Pork Liver, HATE THE STUFF.
Over the years though, I don't hate it but have been accustomed to it being in Pennsylvania Scrapple as made by my MIL.  It's actually not bad, I'm not the largest fan, the men in my life are though, they'd shoot a duck for it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

Chopstix said:


> Hey urmaniac, what a pity!  Try a chunk of gorgonzola with pear, or some grapes.  You might become a convert yet!  One of my fave salads is gorgonzola, pear, arugula, and walnuts in a vinaigrette dressing.  Even Asian kids I've served this to love it!


I do this with Feta cheese and it's fantastic.  One of my favorite salads.


----------



## jeninga75 (Oct 2, 2008)

A hamburger has to be so well-done it's screaming for mercy, but give me a steak and it better still be mooing when it's served to me.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 2, 2008)

love raw carrots .. can not stand cooked .. not in soup .. not in anything ..


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

Green, orange, yellow bell peppers. Love them raw, can't stand them cooked.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so glad to read lots of ya'll have the same weird food preferences. I love peanuts in any form and I adore chocolate but NOT together. Reese's P'nut Butter Cups???? Forget it - just seems wrong to me. I will only eat corn on the cob - in fact, it's one of my favorite foods. But not kernels or creamed (yuck). Raw spinach salad is heavenly but I have never eaten cooked spinach and probably never will. It smeels awful to me and looks slimy.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

I love raw and cooked spinach (even canned--grew up on it), but I don't like creamed spinach.  You'd think I would like creamed spinach, since I like spinach dip!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

coconut or marshmallows.....or anything that contains them


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2008)

I love broccoli raab/rapini as an ingredient in recipes, but don't like it as a vegetable all by itself.


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 3, 2008)

I love almost everything.  But I definately prefer some veggies at least blanched v.s. raw.  I think raw broccoli tastes like eating a mouthfull of dry tree leaves.  I always blanch broccoli briefly and then chill for a crudite tray.


----------

